# My Plan for a post-Trump election....



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

(I kinda cropped this from another thread, but thought it was worth starting a new):
If anyone cares to check back on my posts, I've said DJT will get elected from the get-go.
I stand by that. It's in the stars. "President Trump" - has a nice ring to it - don't you think?
_"Don't Be A Chump. Vote For Trump!"_
I've lived through a number of "stock market crashes" & sat back & watched & didn't take advantage.
I figure when Don gets elected, she'll "crash" again, & at my age - this may be my last shot. I've got all my cash on the sidelines, waiting for November 8th or 9th... to plow it all in! Then when we all realize one more time, that the world is NOT ending... I'll sit back, let my profits build for a while , then cash out at some point & live happily ever after! Am I wrong???


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

I can't tell if you are wrong. I don't know what would make the market crash. Inflation is low, so no need to tighten drastically. Historically, post election markets tend to go up as the uncertainty is over.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't know who is going win the election,
but regardless, i think the market will take a dip
and i too have cash on hand to buy the bargains.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> It's in the stars. "President Trump" - has a nice ring to it - don't you think?
> 
> _"Don't Be A Chump. Vote For Trump!"_
> 
> ...




good grief. It's only 11 am on a monday morning & already the week is shot

no use asking jargey for any news from anywhere

.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> good grief. It's only 11 am on a monday morning & already the week is shot
> 
> no use asking jargey for any news from anywhere
> 
> .


....that's 12:30 in NL....


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> (I kinda cropped this from another thread, but thought it was worth starting a new):
> If anyone cares to check back on my posts, I've said DJT will get elected from the get-go.
> I stand by that. It's in the stars. "President Trump" - has a nice ring to it - don't you think?
> _"Don't Be A Chump. Vote For Trump!"_
> ...


You could be right. Or you could be wrong. One or the other.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> (I kinda cropped this from another thread, but thought it was worth starting a new):
> If anyone cares to check back on my posts, I've said DJT will get elected from the get-go.
> I stand by that. It's in the stars. "President Trump" - has a nice ring to it - don't you think?
> _"Don't Be A Chump. Vote For Trump!"_
> ...


There is the expectation that the big money will throw a hissy fit if Trump wins but the reality is that this guy appears to be less of a puppet than certainly anyone since JFK-if they try to implode the markets for payback he is not going to play nice with these grifters. Trump is quite aware how many easy points he would score with the American public by throwing a few of these soft grifters into hardcore prison-the law is there to do it-easily-just not the will.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Nelley said:


> There is the expectation that the big money will throw a hissy fit if Trump wins but the reality is that this guy appears to be less of a puppet than certainly anyone since JFK-if they try to implode the markets for payback he is not going to play nice with these grifters. Trump is quite aware how many easy points he would score with the American pub!lic by throwing a few of these soft grifters into hardcore prison-the law is there to do it-easily-just not the will.



do go on!

u are so entertaining

janet yellen in jail?
warren buffett in jail?

what is a hardcore prison?
softcore prisons they just smuggle in the girlie mags while hardcore gets the rough trade?

please don't stop .:frog:


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

My plan for a Trump victory involves the fetal position and heavy sedation.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

If Trump wins, I'm going to buy more DEM, as he promised to lift sanctions


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

> if they try to implode the markets for payback


Nelly, the markets don't like uncertainty. 

A Trump win would mean four years of uncertainty.
That's all there is to it; he has no policy because he has no plan, not because he has a secret plan for everything as he claims.

Also he's a spoiled rich-boy heir that can't handle hearing the word 'no' w/o going into an emotional hissy-fit, which doesn't bode well for international relations; another level of uncertainty for the markets.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

TomB19 said:


> My plan for a Trump victory involves the fetal position and heavy sedation.


LOL 
ditto. Seems like the most rational response


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

mrPPincer said:


> Nelly, the markets don't like uncertainty.
> 
> A Trump win would mean four years of uncertainty.
> That's all there is to it; he has no policy because he has no plan, not because he has a secret plan for everything as he claims.
> ...


Oh brother-who told you that-was it Cramer? Who do you think the markets are? You? The "markets" are big global capital-nowadays literally created out of thin air. "The markets don't like uncertainty"-one of the more stupid things you have said so far.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Nelley said:


> Oh brother-who told you that-was it Cramer? Who do you think the markets are? You? The "markets" are big global capital-nowadays literally created out of thin air. "The markets don't like uncertainty"-one of the more stupid things you have said so far.


That is absolutely hilarious coming from someone who just said the markets will implode out of revenge on a Trump win :smile-new:
Do go on, you're great entertainment


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

humble_pie said:


> do go on!
> 
> u are so entertaining
> 
> ...


It is funny how you have so internalized the sycophant mentality that your first response is to mention public figures you feel are exempt from criminal prosecution, no matter what they might do. Jeez.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

mrPPincer said:


> That is absolutely hilarious coming from someone who just said the markets will implode out of revenge on a Trump win :smile-new:
> Do go on, you're great entertainment


Try reading carefully before you type Tesla-I said there was an expectation-I am not predicting a selloff with a Trump win.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Nelley said:


> Try reading carefully before you type Tesla-I said there was an expectation-I am not predicting a selloff with a Trump win.


Again, you're missing the point, your so-called 'grifters' that could try to implode the market out of 'payback', and could then be thrown in 'hardcore prison', 
they don't act out of revenge; they trade based on expected return per amount of perceived risk, and uncertainty increases perceived risk, you don't have to be Cramer or Tesla to understand such a basic concept as that.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

Nelley said:


> I am not predicting a selloff with a Trump win.


This is a discount prediction. If Trump wins and there's a massive sell-off, this won't make the top 10 things you've been wrong about so I can't imagine it will be mentioned.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

TomB19 said:


> This is a discount prediction. If Trump wins and there's a massive sell-off, this won't make the top 10 things you've been wrong about so I can't imagine it will be mentioned.


Another B/S post from TomB19-exactly what have I been wrong about?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> figure when Don gets elected, she'll "crash" again, & at my age - this may be my last shot. I've got all my cash on the sidelines, waiting for November 8th or 9th... to plow it all in!



this is nutbar monday for sure but jargey you did say in another thread, didn't you, that you're planning to salt USD $25,000 away for 6 months to a full year at the royal bank?

do this pronto jargey, i do beg of you.

better yet, cruise your portf between now & november, extract every single penny you can & ship all funds ASAP to a locked-in GIC at the royal bank for at least one year. Never mind the interest rate. Just git that money out of harm's way.

.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

mrPPincer said:


> Again, you're missing the point, your so-called 'grifters' that could try to implode the market out of 'payback', and could then be thrown in 'hardcore prison',
> they don't act out of revenge; they trade based on expected return per amount of perceived risk, and uncertainty increases perceived risk, you don't have to be Cramer or Tesla to understand such a basic concept as that.


How many times do I have to say I am not predicting a selloff-If you remember grifter puppets like David Cameron were talking about literal armageddon on a Brexit victory-didn't exactly happen like that.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

The Brexit did not happen yet, if indeed it ever will, it was just a referendum.
If they do have enough votes in the house to trigger an actual Brexit, there is then a two-year timer that starts ticking for them to get everything in order before the actual Brexit happens (if it does).
Right now it's still pretty much business as usual, plus with added uncertainty, which has dampened the UK markets.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

can u believe nelley joined last month & she's already at post numero 405 & they are all about donald

me i think after he loses the election the donald should invite all his most loyal supporters to a free deluxe weekend in a trump hotel of their choice


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

Nelley said:


> Another B/S post from TomB19-exactly what have I been wrong about?


Where do we start... When your Mom's umbilical cord was cut, you said, "Why are you cutting me off? I'm white?"


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

TomB19 said:


> Where do we start... When your Mom's umbilical cord was cut, you said, "Why are you cutting me off? I'm white?"


Somehow I get the feeling your psychological problems started long before I arrived on this forum.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Nelley said:


> There is the expectation that the big money will throw a hissy fit if Trump wins but the reality is that this guy appears to be less of a puppet than certainly anyone since JFK-*if they try to implode the markets for payback he is not going to play nice with these grifters.* Trump is quite aware how many easy points he would score with the American public by *throwing a few of these soft grifters into hardcore prison*-the law is there to do it-easily-just not the will.





Nelley said:


> grifter puppets like David Cameron


So, when the markets inevitably plunge *if* your trump wins, according to your theory, it will be because 'grifters' such as David Cameron's puppeteers did it out of revenge against your precious trump, in which case he (mr. orange-teflon-hair) can gain points by putting those invisible schemers behind bars with some bad *** rapists etc.

Just a suggestion, but perhaps you should do some thinking about why you are so disturbed by the phrase 'Conspiracy Theory'


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

mrPPincer said:


> So, when the markets inevitably plunge *if* your trump wins, according to your theory, it will be because 'grifters' such as David Cameron's puppeteers did it out of revenge against your precious trump, in which case he (mr. orange-teflon-hair) can gain points by putting those invisible schemers behind bars with some bad *** rapists etc.
> 
> Just a suggestion, but perhaps you should do some thinking about why you are so disturbed by the phrase 'Conspiracy Theory'


You are too ignorant of the basics to even debate this subject. Do some research on global capital origination and flow.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Nelley said:


> You are too ignorant of the basics to even debate this subject. Do some research on global capital origination and flow.


I haven't heard you debate anything with anyone on this forum yet, your response is identical to the above in every single case.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

mrPPincer said:


> I haven't heard you debate anything with anyone on this forum yet, your response is identical to the above in every single case.


See my post in the other thread regarding Nimble America.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

TomB19 said:


> See my post in the other thread regarding Nimble America.


haha, already responded before I read this 


TomB19 said:


> Has anyone else considered the idea that Nelley and bass player work for Nimble America?
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/sep/23/oculus-rift-vr-palmer-luckey-trump-shitposts





mrPPincer said:


> Yes.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

we get the politicians we deserve...right now, we deserve Donald John trump....


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd take status quo for four years over that jackass any day of the week, but we can't vote down there, so 'deserve' doesn't really come into play for us does it?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

nelley how much does nimble america pay you to post here

i guess it's per post, right
be a good girl & tell us


.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

humble_pie said:


> nelley how much does nimble america pay you to post here
> 
> i guess it's per post, right
> be a good girl & tell us
> ...


They are paying me a lot more than you think-right now I am buck naked and rolling around in a big pile of Nimble America cash.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Its time in the market ... not timing the market. The next president will be a non event by December when Santa Claus takes over market direction.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Eder said:


> Its time in the market ... not timing the market. The next president will be a non event by December when Santa Claus takes over market direction.


ah, yes... The Santa Clause effect....
by then, I'll have made many $$$...


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> we get the politicians we deserve...right now, we deserve Donald John trump....


I agree except they deserve Donald Trump. Otherwise it is Hillary which is even worse.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....this thread makes an interesting read...nearly 2 months later...
Me? I bought same BAC....but unloaded it waaay to early.....oh well.....at least i wasn't a "chump"...


----------

